

UK says illegal downloaders may lose web access  - steiger
http://www.3news.co.nz/UK-says-illegal-downloaders-may-lose-web-access-/tabid/417/articleID/118247/Default.aspx?ArticleID=118247

======
oneplusone
Well, the 1984 Video Recordings Act has been declared unenforceable in the UK
so better get downloading so you can get all the movies you want before they
create a enforceable new law.

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/politics/lawandor...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/politics/lawandorder/6083182/Selling-
illegal-DVDs-not-illegal-because-of-blunder.html)

------
jsonscripter
I wonder what would happen if google.co.uk included a hidden iframe containing
an "illegal download", such as a short story or newspaper article. How would
the law treat that?

------
fnid
In a way, this is a signal that the Internet is a society of its own. If, in
the real world, I mean, the world out side the internet, you commit crimes
against other people in that real world, you are removed from that real world.

In this UK law, if you commit a crime in the internet world, your punishment
is removal from that internet world. If you don't "Behave" in the internet
world, you do not get to participate in the internet world.

~~~
TrevorJ
I find that to be an interesting observation. It will be interesting to see
how policy evolves regarding cyber crime in the coming years.

------
mpk
.. but will still be allowed to use all other protocols besides HTTP(S).

~~~
steiger
I think that by web access he meant internet access. This can be confirmed
searching for other posts of the same news ( like in:
[http://www.redorbit.com/news/technology/1742440/uk_proposes_...](http://www.redorbit.com/news/technology/1742440/uk_proposes_to_cut_internet_access_to_filesharing_offenders/index.html)
)

Even if it was just HTTP access, that would be bad enough already!

